# Conflicto con Chromium [Solucionado]

## natrix

Hola a todos!!!

Esta vez escribo al foro por un problema para emerger Chromium. El emerge me tira esto:

```

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/re2-0_p20130115 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/jsoncpp-0.5.0-r1  USE="-doc" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/ppl-0.12.1-r1  USE="-doc -lpsol -pch -static-libs {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libwebp-0.2.1  USE="-experimental -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/JSON-2.530.0 

[ebuild  N     ] app-arch/snappy-1.1.0  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/cloog-ppl-0.15.10  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-lang/v8-3.19.18.19  USE="readline (-neon)" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/simplejson-3.3.0  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 (-pypy2_0) -python2_6 (-python3_3)" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.1-r1  USE="icu*" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/ply-3.4  USE="-examples" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/protobuf-2.4.1  USE="python -emacs -examples -java -source -static-libs -vim-syntax" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/markupsafe-0.15-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2 (-pypy2_0) -python2_6 (-python3_3)" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/jinja-2.7  USE="-doc -examples" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 (-pypy2_0) -python2_6 (-python3_3)" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-lang/nacl-toolchain-newlib-0_p9093 

[ebuild  N     ] www-client/chromium-29.0.1547.57  USE="gnome -bindist -cups -custom-cflags -gnome-keyring -gps -kerberos -pulseaudio (-selinux) (-system-sqlite) (-tcmalloc) {-test}" LINGUAS="es -am -ar -bg -bn -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es_LA -et -fa -fi -fil -fr -gu -he -hi -hr -hu -id -it -ja -kn -ko -lt -lv -ml -mr -ms -nb -nl -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sv -sw -ta -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" 

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/libxml2:2

  (dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.1-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/libxml2:=[icu] required by (www-client/chromium-29.0.1547.57::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.1-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-libs/libxml2:2[!icu?] required by (dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.4::gentoo, installed)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

Como puedo solucionar el conflicto?

Vengo de reparar mi portage y no me gustaría volver a echarlo a perder!!!!Last edited by natrix on Tue Sep 17, 2013 11:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GregToo

tuve ese mismo problema y lo solucione agregando la variable USE "icu" en /etc/portage/make.conf

debido a que Chromium ~amd64 necesita que emergas

dev-libs/libxml2 icu

el cual a su vez necesita que

qtwebkit sea emergido con la variable USE "icu"

y este ultimo necesita emerger nuevamente varios paquetes más debido a ese cambio.

por lo que al tratarse de una cadena agregue la variable USE a make.conf

definición de ICU use flag:

icu 	Enable ICU (Internationalization Components for Unicode) support, using dev-libs/icu

suerte

----------

## natrix

Perfecto!!!   :Razz: 

Te estoy respondiendo con el Chromium

Gracias!!!!!

----------

## natrix

Duda respondida

----------

